# [SOLVED] PSU makes buzzing noise



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

My PSU is making a very loud audible noise. I'm not sure if it's normal. I've owned this PSU for almost 2 years and I just noticed it. It's louder than my chasis fans and my chasis has 3 fans running.

The buzzing noise is less audible if I turn off my computer. Even when the computer is turned off and I switch the PSU off, the buzzing is still present (it's just not as loud). It's only gone when I unplug the PSU. 

Is there anyway to reduce the noise? I would like to avoid putting my comp in the closet. Thanks in advance.

my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171033


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

The only sound you should hear from any power supply is fan hiss.
Less than 2 years into a 4 year warranty. RMA it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*



gcavan said:


> The only sound you should hear from any power supply is fan hiss.
> Less than 2 years into a 4 year warranty. RMA it.


Good advice!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

Ditto^


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

weird, i turned my comp on this morning and the buzzing noise stopped.

is it normal for a PSU to make this noise after long hours of operation?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

no it's not


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

the computer is in my bedroom. i noticed that it stops buzzing when i turn my living room lights off. it feels like a problem with my power, should i still rma it?

This is my only computer so I won't have anything to use if i dont have a psu.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

try it on another power outlet are your lights florescent


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

no, its one of those energy saving types. i changed the light bulb and now the buzzing noise stopped. i already spoke with my family and we're going to remodel the house and change the wires.. its quite old... gonna be so expensive..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PSU makes buzzing noise*

glad you have it sorted


----------

